# You can get horned hats in acnh!



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 16, 2020)

I watched a acnh youtbuter by the name of Mayor Mori and he showed a way to get get legitimate horned hats! It's not a hack. You basically go to this website and design the hat in which there you would put in the code for it! I'd have to watch the video again. ^^


----------



## tajikey (Jul 16, 2020)

The Viking helmet has horns. Otherwise, I imagine it's a hack that puts horns on hats that regularly wouldn't.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Jul 16, 2020)

You can also make a QR code in NL for a design and scan it in to get the same results:3


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 16, 2020)

Is it maybe like if you were to design a NL hat and scan it into NH? That's the only way i could think of getting a horned hat in NH.


----------



## Clock (Jul 16, 2020)

That looks interesting, might try it later.
I think it looks like this. Right?
The image is not mine.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 16, 2020)

Clockwise said:


> That looks interesting, might try it later.
> I think it looks like this. Right?
> The image is not mine.
> View attachment 288022


Yes! It looks awesome


----------



## Bugs (Jul 17, 2020)

Apparently you can only get these hats by using a QR code originally meant for New Leaf, you can actually use online QR pattern makers to create your own horned hats 

I'm guessing they only work for boy-style villagers though? I'm not sure if it would generate a different type of hat for girl-style villagers, like the old pointy cone hat thing...


----------



## xTech (Jul 17, 2020)

Wait, so if i'm understanding this right, then you're able to put horns on top of already existing hats by using a new leaf qr code. Now hear me out here, but what if you put horns on top of a viking helmet that already has horns? I'd be down for some quadruple horn action to be honest.


----------

